# Best albums of 2011



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 4, 2011)

It's about time to look back at the best albums of this year... my personal favorites include:

Steven Wilson - Grace for Drowning





This album is nothing less than perfect. Grace for Drowning is arguably the best album that Porcupine Tree frontman Steven Wilson has ever recorded.


Devin Townsend Project - Deconstruction





Devin Townsend never fails to impress with his over-the-top wall of prog metal skill. And with guest musicians including Mikael Akerfeldt, Ihsahn, and Joe Duplantier among others, this is one hell of an album. 


Opeth - Heritage





While many Opeth fans disliked Opeth's departure from their metal sound on this album, I love Mikael Akerfeldt's diversity. I will admit, though it barely compares to Still Life and Blackwater Park, it still is a fantastic album.



Other honorable mentions include:
Dream Theater - A Dramatic Turn of Events
Stratovarius - Elysium
Blackfield - Welcome to my DNA

Honorable mentions DO NOT include:
Metallica - Lulu


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 4, 2011)

Homestuck Vol. 8​


----------



## Aletheia (Nov 4, 2011)

Nirvana's _Nevermind._
Hey, a reissue totally counts.


----------



## Wildstyle (Nov 4, 2011)

Tonight Alive - What are you so scared of?

The Original 7ven - Condensate 

Those two off the top of my head


----------



## Monoking (Nov 4, 2011)

Star69 said:


> Nirvana's _Nevermind._
> Hey, a reissue totally counts.


I second this motion wholeheartedly.


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 4, 2011)

Unexpect - In a Flesh Aquarium.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 4, 2011)

and





YES, I FAVOUR MAINSTREAM MUSIC


----------



## MentheLapin (Nov 4, 2011)

I still really enjoy Born This Way.

Also, Torches by Foster the People and Ceremonials by Florence and the Machine. Both equally amazing. I think Ceremonials may win out purely for being totally mind-blowingly epic.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 5, 2011)

Out of curiosity, am I the only person who genuinely loves Lulu?

And not in the pretentious way that people tend to praise anything Lou Reed ever touched, either.


----------



## Michi (Nov 6, 2011)

MentheLapin said:


> I still really enjoy Born This Way.


I totally expected to be the only one here who mentioned this, with all the metal that dominates music discussion here. :D

But yeah, Born This Way.
And Evanescence.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 6, 2011)

MentheLapin said:


> Also, Torches by Foster the People and Ceremonials by Florence and the Machine. Both equally amazing. I think Ceremonials may win out purely for being totally mind-blowingly epic.


Oh noes, I don't like Foster the People or that Florence person!

And I have just remembered Professor Green's album.


----------



## Datura (Nov 12, 2011)

Tarvos said:


> Unexpect - In a Flesh Aquarium.


I'm assuming you meant to type _Fables of the Sleepless Empire_. I'd also consider that my album of the year; it really came out of nowhere from a band that's been consistently mediocre in the past.

Adele's _21_ would easily be in second place, and Tori Amos' _Night of Hunters_ isn't far behind. But damn, _Fables of the Sleepless Empire_ is *so good*.


----------



## Ever (Nov 12, 2011)

Mockingjay said:


> And Evanescence.


YES.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Nov 13, 2011)

Born This Way, Mylo Xyloto, Ceremonials... 21?


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Nov 21, 2011)

Fair to Midland's _Arrows and Anchors_ is pretty solid. Not as good as _Fables_ but it definitely delivers.


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 21, 2011)

Dātura;552872 said:
			
		

> I'm assuming you meant to type _Fables of the Sleepless Empire_. I'd also consider that my album of the year; it really came out of nowhere from a band that's been consistently mediocre in the past.
> 
> Adele's _21_ would easily be in second place, and Tori Amos' _Night of Hunters_ isn't far behind. But damn, _Fables of the Sleepless Empire_ is *so good*.


Yeah Fables sorry. Must have been drunk when I typed that.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 21, 2011)

Still Got Legs was awesome, just saying.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 21, 2011)

Thirteen by Megadeth.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Nov 24, 2011)

Khaos Legions (Arch Enemy).


----------



## Ever (Nov 24, 2011)

I really enjoyed All of You (Colbie Caillat)


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 24, 2011)

Hmm. Now That's What I Call Music 80 and Rihanna's Talk That Talk were both good.


----------



## Spatz (Nov 24, 2011)

American Capitalist - FFDP


----------



## Michi (Nov 27, 2011)

Throwing Stars said:


> ... Rihanna's Talk That Talk [was] good.


*Yes.*

I just listened to it last Sunday when it came out. My second favorite album of the year.


----------



## Aletheia (Nov 27, 2011)

Foster the People's _Torches_ and She Wants Revenge's _Valleyheart._ And "Weird Al" Yankovic's _Alapocalypse_.


----------

